# Static mag Daiwa Sealine X SHA 20/30



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

Has anyone installed a static mag for either of these Sealine X reels or the earlier SHV models?....My thinking is that at least on the 30 I only use for heavier rigs ie 7/8 and Bait...being the case it would seem a static mag would be a way to go....

Opinions....ideas...Instructions?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I did it to my grandwave 30 and it works fine. I glued a half metal washer next to the bearing holder on the inside of the right side of the reel. Then you can put a couple of magnets and test it out, just be sure to reverse the polarities. Usually 2 small rare earth magnets is all you need.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I did exactly what Crawfish mentioned. Just epoxy it to the metal bearing holder, it is a very easy job. If you do not have the chromed mags you may want to put a thin layer of epoxy over the whole thing once you get it set up casting how you like to prevent corrosion.

John


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

haha. my pm gave you a idea right?
heres a better idea. its old pic, before i sold the reel.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Are mags in these any better than the centrifugal brakes. I've done several both ways and am not certain if there is any gain/

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

bstarling said:


> Are mags in these any better than the centrifugal brakes. I've done several both ways and am not certain if there is any gain/
> 
> Bill:fishing:


Jeb has a 20h with a knobby that he loves, gonna have to knobby mine and see for myself though


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Tacpayne said:


> Jeb has a 20h with a knobby that he loves, gonna have to knobby mine and see for myself though


Yea, I've seen it. I think the knobby would be better because it is adjustable. I'm not so convinced the static set up is better than the centri brakes. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

think of it like this.
especially if the reel is going onto a heaver rod. 8oz plus.
you static mag the reel. no fluff any sinker weight. headwind, max distance 125yd, backwind 135yd.
a knobby. maybe 150yd with a backwind if your good.

with 8 and a head. you know that payload aint even going to fly 100yd. more like 60yd tops.
with a small chunk, it might do 90yd

so i dont see a reason to fumble around a knobby. i rather have a reel that is so tame, it wont ever blowup.


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

what are the physics / mechanics of a knobby / adjustable mag anyway...isn't it just a way to increase / decrease the magnetic field...most of us are tackle junkies and we have our reels / rods matched / setup for a specific type of fishing or weight that you are throwing...as for the wind, I prefer to adjust the trajectory of the cast rather than to mess with the mag...

so I find the advantages to having the adjustment small....I have a 525 mag and I rarely touch it...in fact I move it more accidentally than for a change in weights etc...as for the difference between the centrifugal brake vs mag....I have to think that that the magnetic field is much more consistent and smoother than the centrifugal....

isn't the trick how many or how big the magnet(s) are that you are going to install and how far away from the spool it is installed....


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm for static mags too. I don't adjust my adjustable reels anyway - just place it at the setting I like and tape it so I don't accidentally move it. Adjustables are just a pain if you move it by mistake and get a birdie. I've had multiple crack offs using my Abu after accidentally moving the slide. 

The knobby will also take away from the looks too. Need to look good.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Jersey Dave said:


> isn't the trick how many or how big the magnet(s) are that you are going to install and how far away from the spool it is installed....


yup. you can have a small mag very very close or a big one further away and get the same effects.
-or-
two small mags far would be the same as a big one close.
its really trial and error until you get the setting you like.

i prefer a 11-12 sec spin time. usually takes 2-3 times before i can get that each reel.


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

http://alamoareaanglers.yuku.com/topic/1185/t/Magging-the-Daiwa-Sealine-X-40-HV.html

Found this link...I have a couple of magnets left over from the ones I added to my 525...I think I'll try a variant of the above link...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's how mine was done before I got it...looks like a washer cut in half then glued in place, with 2 magnets stuck on it. Simple works.


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

http://amelia-island-fishing.com/fishing/penn/mag a squidder.cfm

also interesting about having an even number of magnets ie 2, 4 etc and having them in even stacks....anyone try this meaning one stack or two?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

For an after market mag like this, keeping it simple is the key. I would get a few of each in various sizes. That way you can try a number of different combination of sizes. Always start out with the slowest (more mags), revove as you go until you reach the fluffs.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

magging imo is the simplest mod to do.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

eric..in the process of static maggin my 220..well already done just gotta test and tweak....if i like the reel as much as i like my 344 then next will be a 229...was told before i bought em there wasnt much room to work with..was hoping i could do a knobby..well shoulda listened..cuz there aint no room in the left sieplate haha


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

CrawFish said:


> For an after market mag like this, keeping it simple is the key. I would get a few of each in various sizes. That way you can try a number of different combination of sizes. Always start out with the slowest (more mags), revove as you go until you reach the fluffs.


Yes, "dial it in". Get it to the point where there's minor fluff for mono and go beyond that for braid. You don't want much or any fluff with braid - it'll still fly far if you're on the brink. Thus, I have 4 sizes of mags and 2 sizes of spacers (which are just washers) in width and thickness to get you the proper space to the spool in static magging.


----------

